# Need Help with Sedona FP ink pump.



## Rangertrek (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't have a lot of experience with fountain pens, so need some help.  I also don't have another kit in stock to check out the problem.  Re: Sedona FP using an ink pump.

The client indicates the ink pump is not "seating" to the nib properly.  Question is - does the pump "snap" to the nib?
Or what type of connection is correct? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 24, 2010)

It's a press fit but there is no snap.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2010)

I have had that raised before.

Always great to have it come up when the customer has all the pieces in HIS hands and you can't see anything.

IF you used the one that comes with it, it should fit--but the pen buyer may be accustomed to a "different" fit, if he uses other types of "pen pumps".

The nicer "pumps" with the metal band around them don't fit very well--in fact some styles don't seat at all.

BEST answer, have him return the pen and you can find a "pump" that fits right and start over.  Any other answer and you are "flying blind".

Good luck---I lost the customer that had this problem--but there were several other problems with that baron, as well.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 24, 2010)

Lou, so it's just a tight friction fit?
Does it take a bit of pressure to seat it the first time?


----------



## toddlajoie (Jun 24, 2010)

My experience with the basic pumps of some the mid/low fountains (El Grande, Classic American and Euro Screwcaps) is that the pump needs to be pushed in a good bit harder than you think it should, and it will "pop" into place (not really a snap or click, just a quick firm slide) but I would say the effort is fairly well centered between "that should do it" and "something's gonna break".


----------



## pentex (Jun 24, 2010)

You really need to push hard and there is a snap in type feeling. This was very hard for me to figure out with my first FP.


----------

